

jStat: a JavaScript statistical library - Hirvesh
http://www.jstat.org/

======
Hirvesh
Via Functionn - Open Source Resources For Web Developers & Designers:
[http://functionn.blogspot.com/2012/11/jstat-javascript-
stati...](http://functionn.blogspot.com/2012/11/jstat-javascript-statistical-
library.html)

P.S. Functionn contains a whole lot more of awesome resources like jStat.
There only a fraction of them I can post here at a time. Take a look if you're
interested, and subscribe:

<http://functionn.blogspot.com>

------
pav3l
A solid JS library for statistical computing is definitely long overdue. After
skimming through it, JStat seems to only show some trivial examples, and it
doesn't seem to be designed for being extended.

What I would _really_ like to see some day is a JS library that extends D3 for
graphics and controlling DOM events, that has a good standard library for
common statistics (and that is easy to extend), and ideally a possibility to
delegate computationally intensive tasks to C (perhaps FFI through Node.js?)

~~~
ndefinite
Jason Davies (frequent D3 contributor) started a standalone stats library:
<https://github.com/jasondavies/science.js/>

Originally intended to be part of D3, he's now set it up as its own library.

------
btipling
It's weird that one can't easily find any links to their github page from the
site. Here it is:

<https://github.com/jstat/jstat>

I almost thought they weren't on GitHub.

~~~
Hirvesh
Thank you for posting the link to the Github page...additionally for those
interested, the library is by John Resig. Put it in the title earlier, got
moderated out.

The library is also funded by the European Community's Seventh Framework
Programme (<http://cordis.europa.eu/fp7/home_en.html>).

~~~
eel
I didn't edit the title, but I also don't see anywhere that this is by John
Resig. See <https://raw.github.com/jstat/jstat/master/AUTHORS>

The authors merely use some code that he published on his blog a while back at
<http://ejohn.org/blog/simple-javascript-inheritance/> and that's why they
cite his name in the code file.

~~~
Hirvesh
ahhhh, my bad! thanks for pointing this out too :)

------
eel
It seems promising, but it also seems like an inactive project, according to
the commit dates on the GitHub page linked in the other comment.

Also, there is a sizable amount of dependencies for this library, all due to
the use of flot. Since most of the code doesn't use any of the dependencies, I
wonder if they would consider releasing any future versions as two parts,
jstat.js (containing the number crunching methods) and jstat-flot.js
(containing the plotting wrapper methods).

~~~
trevornorris
I've been really busy the last several months. The project definitely isn't
dead. I check it every day for pull requests and bugs. Just haven't had the
time to extend it myself.

The most recent documentation is here: <http://jstat.github.com/>

Mailing list is here:
[https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups#!forum/jstat-
dis...](https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups#!forum/jstat-discuss)

